# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Межсетевые экраны (firewall)  >  Outpost FireWall проблема с логами

## capricorn_avv

Помогите чайнику. Установил недавно OutPost FireWallPro 6.5 2525.381.687.328. 
Вроде всё работает, но не могу его настроить, так как не могу прочитать его логи. Нажимаю Журналы событий > открыть. Открывается окно для выбора файла журнала. В инструкции написано, что открыть можно любым текстовым редактором типа NotePad, у меня AkelPad. При попытке открыть любой из файлов журнала AkelPad выдаёт сообщение: "Невозможно открыть файл 
С:\Program Files\Agnitum\Outpost Firewall Pro\log\имя файла".
Как всё таки достучаться до логов, без них настроить файер проблематично.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## OSSP2008

Плодите эту тему на всех форумах?

----------

